# Vinegar not good for wood floors???



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone told me yesterday that the acid in the vinegar eats up the wooden floors, and that after a few years the floors will look horrible.

I use vinegar for a lot of cleaning in my home.

I've heard from some people who use pink solution that it works great on floors, with no stripping.

Thanks for any advice, Ana


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I use vinegar to clean my wood floors. I mix a 50/50 water/vinegar solution and sponge away. I remember reading that this was recommended for cleaning them in an old issue of Southern Living Magazine. I've found that it works great. I only do it every so often,as needed, not all the time. I never let it sit on the floor long. I work in small sections and dry w/a towel as I go. Although, when we had ants one year by the kitchen door, I used the vinegar full strength every night for about a week until they were gone. They seemed to hate it and the floor looked great.
Maybe it can be bad for the wood if it is old or isn't sealed properly.?

hth


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

What is pink solution?


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

The people who installed my parent's wood floors said to never use vinegar on them. This was after my mom had done it and all the shine was taken off and they had to be refinished! They said to just stick with warm water.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pinksolution.ca

It's made of veg. tallow, sea kelp and 1 more thing - I forgot what. It's totally natural, and supposed to clean very well from what I hear.

In the US there are a few distributors too. But there is something called Pink's solution. It's not the same thing.

Is vinegar (obviously mixed with water) good for the windows? Or is it not good?


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abemom2* 
Is vinegar (obviously mixed with water) good for the windows? Or is it not good?

I use vinegar in a spray bottle for cleaning all of my windows and mirrors. It works great, imo, much better than windex.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

I wash my wooden floor with hot water and a tiny bit or dish soap. I have used it with a tiny bit of vinegar too though. Maybe 1/4 cup vinegar to a gallon of water. I've never had any problems but I only wash my floor once a month in the winter, every other week in the summer.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allnaturalmom* 
I use vinegar in a spray bottle for cleaning all of my windows and mirrors. It works great, imo, much better than windex.


----------



## abemom2 (Jul 7, 2008)

How do your floors stay clean if you wash them so rearely?

I have a crawling baby, and he gets black so quickly.

Thanks`


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abemom2* 
How do your floors stay clean if you wash them so rearely?

I have a crawling baby, and he gets black so quickly.

Thanks`











I don't know why they stay so clean. We do take our shoes off when we come in the house and I sweep the floor every other day.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I think in general frequent washing isn't great for wood floors. Generally I see spot-cleaning recommended and also using a damp, not wet mop. We use a microfibre mop that's just wet with hot water, it has good scrubbing power. Sweeping/vacuuming we need much more than mopping though.


----------



## GenB (May 28, 2007)

My mother used vinegar on her wood floors for years. They were fine. I think that if the floors are heavily varnished or polyeurothaned that you might want to test a small spot first. But she and I both have always used vinegar. I just dilute it pretty well and maybe add a dash of tea tree to help disenfect. Mop with a damp - not wet - mop. I do it about every other week. OUr feet never get dirty. I have a friend who is an older woman who helps me do my floors now that I'm back at work. She hates vinegar and loves this purple stuff she gets at the store. It leaves a horrible smell that gives everyone headaches. Vinegar cleans the air in the house and freshens the whole place (headache-free!) By an hour later you can't tell you've used it. I think the key is to dilute it enough so that it doesn't damage anyting and never let it sit in a puddle for any length of time.


----------



## CrunchyInSoCo (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually, you should sparingly water mop your floors and then only with the driest "damp" mop possible about once a month.

Wood floors should be swept and dusted as often as needed but they don't need to be mopped with water very often, regardless of whether you are using vinegar (which yes, can ruin the finish due to the acids in the vinegar) or some other cleaner like Murphy's Soap.

Water raises the grain in the wood and can leech through the finish/varnish.

If your floors are getting particularly dirty, just put down some throw rugs at all door ways and make sure you shake them out every couple of days.

P.S. Babies crawling on any floor will get dirty.

Floors were meant to be _*walked*_ on therefore no floor is going to be completely dirt free, even if you mopped it a 100 times a day - unless of course, you grow wings. LOL


----------



## Liliana (Jan 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrunchyInSoCo* 

If your floors are getting particularly dirty, just put down some throw rugs at all door ways and make sure you shake them out every couple of days.

LOL

This won't get the food crumbs and spilled apple juice off them though.

We dust mop daily and damp mop in the eating area when I notice it is sticky. ( I try to wipe up wet spills immediately) I use a vinegar water mix, but not very wet. I think all the spilling of drinks is worse for the floor than the vinegar, but who knows?


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

Plain hot water wrung out damp (barely wet to the touch) on a microfiber flat "mop". I used to use a dollop of vinegar, but the plain water works just as well and is faster, easier, and no smell at all for any length of time. I do use a vinegar/water mix in a spray bottle with a cloth for mirrors and glass and will sometimes spot clean the floor quickly with it and also use it on toilets and counters, etc.


----------

